# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Niet altijd menstruatie met pilgebruik

## Gast: Wen

Hoi, 
Ik slik de meliane pil, maar tijdens de stopweek wordt ik niet altijd ongesteld, ik ben 1 maal in de twee maanden ongesteld. Wie weet hoe dit komt? Heb wel veel stress gehad, maar dit is wel ongeveer 1,5 jaar zo aan de gang. Zijn er gevolgen voor bijv. zwanger worden? Als ik niet slik ben ik wel regelmatig. 

Ik hoop op een antwoord&#33; 


--
Wen :unsure:

----------


## Shelly_1

Hallo Wen,

Ik lijd aan migraine en ben sinds 26 november 2005 op advies van mijn huisarts van Marvelon op Meliane overgeschakeld. In de stopweek is bij mij de verwachte bloeding ook uitgebleven. Ik ben inmiddels weer begonnen aan de tweede strip maar maak me toch zorgen over het uitblijven van die verwachte bloeding. Nu ik jouw mailtje heb gelezen maak ik me wat minder ongerust. Als mij dit de tweede keer overkomt zal ik contact opnemen met mijn huisarts. Dat staat immers in de bijsluiter van Meliane vermeld. Heb jij over jou probleem contact opgenomen met je huisarts? Laat me wat horen, ok? :Wink:  

Groetjes Shelly_1

----------


## sarah

Hallo
Slik ook meliane en bij mij komt de menstruatie wel altijd. Misschien door de stress dat je zei? Als ik zenuwachtig of gestresseerd ben komt de menstruatie ook wat later..
Groetjes, Sarah

----------


## Shelly_1

Hallo Sarah,

Sinds wanneer gebruik jij Meliane? Was bij jou ook na het gebruik van de allereerste strip Meliane de verwachte bloeding uitgebleven? Ik heb op de site www.mijnpil.be gelezen dat het uitblijven van de bloeding een betekenis heeft nl. dat mijn lichaam nog moet wennen aan de werkzame stoffen die in die pil zitten of dat de hormonen het slijmvlies van de baarmoeder voldoende opbouwen waardoor er weinig af te breken is.
Dus ik ga me nog niet ongerust zitten maken. Laat me wat horen ok! :Wink:  

Groetjes Shelly_1

----------


## sarah

Hallo,
Bij mij is het niet uitgebleven, ik neem de pil zo'n anderhalf jaar. Ik heb wel nog gehoord dat het kan zijn dat de menstruatie een maand uitblijft en de volgende maand dan gewoon terug normaal, ik heb dit zelf (nog) niet meegemaakt, maar het kan blijkbaar wel.. Het kan ook zijn dat je lichaam nog moet wennen aan die pil, maar meliane is een lichte pil vertelden ze mij.
Groetjes, Sarah

----------


## Shelly_1

Hallo Sarah,

Laat ik maar aannemen dat ik nog aan de werkzame stoffen in Meliane moet wennen. Ik heb gisteren op de site van www.xanthe.nl informatie over Meliane opgezocht. Marvelon bevat *30* (mcg) oestrogeen of ethinyloestradiol en *150* (mcg) progestageen of *desogestrel*. Meliane bevat *20* (mcg) oestrogeen of ethinyloestradiol en *75* (mcg )progestageen of *gestodeen*. Dat Meliane de lichtste pil was had mijn huisarts mij ook al verteld. Als jij nog meer informatie voor me hebt, verneem ik dat graag.

Groetjes Shelly_1 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Wennie

Hoi Shelly en anderen,

Ik reageer erg laat, ik had niet door dat ik antwoord heb gehad op mijn vraag, waar ik wel blij om ben.

Hoe gaat het nu met je onregelmatigheid met meliane?

Ik ben al een hele tijd maar 1 keer in de 2 maanden ongesteld, ik heb het de huisarts tijd geleden verteld, ze zei dat ik dan gewoon weer ook al was het niet gekomen weer moest slikken wat ik ook steeds doe. Maar nu ineens ben ik 2 maanden niet ongesteld geweest, zou het nu moeten zijn, dat is nog niet voorgekomen.

Ik vraag me af hoe betrouwbaar de meliane pil is.

Iemand nog ervaringen met deze pil?

Groetjes Wendy

----------


## Shelly_1

Dag Wennie,

Ik ben in januari 2006 weer overgestapt op een ander pilmerk, ditmaal Microgynon 30. In het begin is de onttrekkingsbloeding één keer uitgebleven, daarna vond deze elke maand plaats. Ik heb nu ook minder last van hoofdpijn. Misschien heb jij er ook wel baat bij als je overstapt op een ander pilmerk? Doe eens een voorstel aan je huisarts? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Groetjes


Shelly_1

----------


## Wennie

Hoi Shelly,

Bedankt voor je antwoord! Ik ben net bij de huisarts geweest en hebben het erover gehad. Ik heb inwendig onderzoek gehad en ik moet bloed laten prikken om te kijken of het aan mijn schildklier ligt dat ik zo onregelmatig ben. Ze zei dat dat weinig voorkomt, maar je weet maar nooit. Ik ben 35 jaar en ze vroeg me of ik kinderen wilde ik zei ja dat wil ik, omdat er ook nog andere vormen van anticonceptie zijn. Ze zei wordt het niet eens tijd dan, ze zei niet dat ik je er toe wil dwingen. Ze legde uit dat het kritieke punt op 36 jaar en 3 maanden ligt, de bekende biologische klok. Ik heb het met mijn vriend over gehad, we willen wel kinderen maar dan moeten we eerst bij elkaar gaan wonen vind ik. Uiteindelijk zei de huisarts dat ik eerst maar op vakantie moest gaan (het is de eerste keer dat ik een paar weken met mijn vriend op vakantie ga) en dan kijken of ik zwanger wil worden, misschien is dan de menstruatie wel gekomen, anders misschien een andere pil probren. In ieder geval voorlopig nog niet overstappen op een andere pil.

Dus eerst maar op vakantie! :Smile:  

Groetjes Wennie

----------


## marcia4

in stopweek niet ongesteld ???test negatief 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ik had 9 september mij vorige stopweek van de pil en op 12 september een gewone menstruatie gekregen. Nu bij deze stopweek 7 oktober ben ik niet ongesteld geworden. Ik heb vrijdag 12 oktober een test gekocht maar die was negatief, gisteren weer getest negatief, ik ben nu wel weer gewoon doorgaan slikken met mijn nieuwe strip. Ik snap er niks van!!!! Ik gebruikt de microgynon 20 al maanden en altijd in stopweek ongesteld. Wel in september antibioticakuur gehad (ontstekkingsremmend) ivm voorhoofdholte ontsteking.
Geen condoom gebruikt!

heeft iemand dit ook meegemaakt ? Ik moet sinds een 2weken veel plassen en heb wel buikpijn net als je ongesteld wordt maar niet doorzet. gr. marcia

----------

